# Kelly Wertz 4 Legs Up BBQ 101- HANDS ON CLASS



## brockportbbqfest (May 22, 2011)

July 29th Brockport NY as part of the Brockport BBQ & Music Festival.

www.brockportbbqfest.com 585-472-5093

$399 per person ($375 prior to 6/1)
spouses or domestic partner $99 (the person you go home to and kiss, not just your BBQ buddy or teammate)
Two person BBQ Team $785 ($745 prior to 6/1)

What you will learn:

• Smoking/Barbecuing• Meat Cuts• Meat Quality• Sauces• Rubs & Seasonings• Knife Skills• Beginner to advanced competition BBQ techniques• Insights into competition judging

What you will do:
• Bring your own smoker (if you have one)• Trim and cook your own brisket• Trim and cook your own pork butt• Trim and cook your own ribs• Trim and cook your own chicken• Build your own rub• Get tips and techniques from champion BBQ’ers• Have your meat evaluated by a panel of certified BBQ judges• Take home the meat you cook

What you will need to bring:
• Knives –Boning and Slicer• Your cooking supplies• Meat Injector• Smoker/Cooker if you have one and can bring one

What we will supply:
• All Meats & Spices• Foil & Food Film• Lunch & Drinks

A BBQ class designed for beginning BBQ’ers to experienced competition BBQ teams. This is a hands on class where we supply the briskets, butts, chicken and ribs and you cook em on your smoker. Then you will get to present your efforts to certified BBQ judges and have the opportunity to watch and interact with the judging process.
We do cover competition BBQ. We do take a lot of time discussing how to compete in BBQ competitions, our philosophy of how to do BBQ competitions from meat prep to flavor profiles to presentation boxes. At the end of each class, we bring judges in so you can present your offerings, and actually watch the judging process, get feedback from the judges, and ask the judges questions – an invaluable experience that you can not get anywhere else.
Our basic philosophy is to teach you BBQ concepts and techniques so that you can develop your own award winning BBQ flavors and style. We don’t give you all of the secret rubs, processes and secret mayonnaise handshakes that we use in competitions, because we want you to develop your own - for a lifetime of BBQ perfection.


----------



## brockportbbqfest (May 31, 2011)

Still room left!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 1, 2011)

Too much dough for us! Good Luck.


----------

